# expensive weekend



## carthief007 (Mar 30, 2012)

up in nw pa riding on my dads property...my uncles honda and my yamaha met unexpectedly...everyone walked away...quads limped. thru nationwide ins they wouldnt let me put full coverage on my yamaha being its a 2000, my uncles 07 had none. paying out of pocket for mine,the hondas going bye bye for 3800 bones.









insurance adjuster said my frame was tweeked on my yamaha by an inch and a half...i put it on jackstands and did some measuring,1/4" off due to a bent lower A arm

as it sits now



if anyone has a line on parts ,mainly front end for a 00 yamaha kodiak 400 4x4 inbox me or text 412 639 9063


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

looks like the Yamaha won


----------



## carthief007 (Mar 30, 2012)

yep they totaled the honda,itll take a couple hundred bucks to put mine back together


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Ouch!!


----------



## chevyon52 (Jun 20, 2009)

wow that sucks


----------



## carthief007 (Mar 30, 2012)

well shes coming back together



now i need a bumper/brush guard and winch


----------

